# View All Galleries by egpigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*swallow pigeos show*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*strang kind of pigeon*

Dear friends

1 st time on pigeon-talk forums

some of my Egyptian Moraslat pigeon
hope u like it


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*my race pigeons training day - 130 km*

my race pigeons training day - 130 km
the day was great 
lost birds = 0
regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*My van loon's pigeons*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*egyptian swift - Safi*

a few photos of great egyptian pigeons - Safi pigeons

hope u like it

regards
Mahmoud


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*beautiful Egyptian pigeons*

dear friends
A group of beautiful Egyptian pigeons
I hope to see the pictures and comment


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*EGYPTIAN PIGEONS show 2008*

A small group of images of the Egyptian pigeons show in Cairo 2008

Regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Do not know a suitable venue for the publication of the subject

I call on everyone to visit the photo album of my birds

http://www.shareapic.net/users/egpigeon/

thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Mahmoud,

You sure have some lovely birds!!! I really enjoyed the pictures.

I merged all your threads together so we have one thread going with all your lovely birds, to keep it from getting confusing.

Thank you for your time spent in sharing your birds. I appreciate it.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank u 4 help

nice to share it with you

Regards


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice birds. Are those beaks like that all the time? Can they eat properly and can they feed their babies?


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful swallows. They are my favorite breed(s). I wish to have some one day.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thank U all

Regards*


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

What beautiful birds! I never knew we had pigeon shows here. I do know there are many pigeon enthusiasts though, I sometimes see them waving flags for their birds on rooftops, what an amazing hobby. Thanks for sharing your pics with us!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! The ones with the long beaks look like Scandaroons.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! The ones with the long beaks look like Scandaroons.


Hi Mary

It's called Egyptian Moraslat 

u can Find some here

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/egyptian-black-moraslat-cock-pigeon.html


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing collection egpigeon! Its awesome to know that there are pigeon enthusiast around the world!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeas Nicol
That is really
we are here to see what we don't see in our lands
and to know more about some thing we like so much .. About Pigeons 

I Got New amazinig Updates In my site hope u visit it


Best regards


----------



## vivien891 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hi!*

How do I can contact you? Because I want to buy one of your pigeons. Looking forward to your quick reply!! Please send your information to my email address: [email protected]


----------

